# Indesign - Text in Kurven umwandeln



## BartS (16. November 2003)

Hallo, wie kann ich in Indesign den Text in Kurven umwandeln? Entspricht das dem Befehl "Text in Pfade umwandeln"? 

Gruß


----------



## akrite (16. November 2003)

...wenn Du den Textpfad meinst, da hat InDesign ne Menge Möglichkeiten onboard - z.B. Regenbogen, Schräglauf, 3D Band, Treppenstufen und Schwerkraft und all entlang eines Pfads.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## BartS (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von akrite _
> *...wenn Du den Textpfad meinst, da hat InDesign ne Menge Möglichkeiten onboard - z.B. Regenbogen, Schräglauf, 3D Band, Treppenstufen und Schwerkraft und all entlang eines Pfads.
> 
> Grüße
> Andreas *



Danke, aber das habe ich leider nicht gemeint. Ich will den Text vorab in Kurven umwandeln, um die Texte nicht mit in die Druckvorstufe geben zu müssen. Ist bei einem Display vom Digitaldrucker so gewünscht.


----------



## Hercules (30. November 2003)

Rechtsklic auf Textfeld, da ist die einstellung... wenn da nix ist, dann bei markiertem Textfeld in das Menü SCHRIFT gehen, da müsste auch die Funktion sein...


ähhhhm .. hab grad nochmal dein tread durchgelesen und natürlich heisst der befehl in Pfade umwandeln genau das gleich wie in Kurven umwandeln....
Kurven ist nur ein bisschen unpassend, denn ein Pfad besteht nicht nur aus Beziérs....


----------



## BartS (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hercules _
> *Rechtsklic auf Textfeld, da ist die einstellung... wenn da nix ist, dann bei markiertem Textfeld in das Menü SCHRIFT gehen, da müsste auch die Funktion sein...
> 
> 
> ...



super, vielen dank. da war ich mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------

